# .java in .jar: unrecognized option



## Anfänger123 (28. Feb 2010)

Hey Leute! 
Hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem. Ich benutze Java Editor und wenn ich auf .jar erzeugen gehe kommt:

Jar-Aufruf: C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_17\bin\java.exe -cfvm Taschenrechner.jar C:\DOKUME~1\Janosch\LOKALE~1\Temp\MANIFEST.MF *.class
Could not create the Java virtual machine.
Unrecognized option: -cfvm


```
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.Toolkit;
import java.awt.datatransfer.*;
import java.awt.event.*;

import java.util.regex.Matcher;
import java.util.regex.Pattern;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.event.*;

import java.util.Random;






/**
  *
  * Taschenrechner
  *
  * @version 1.0 vom 25.02.2010
  *
  */
public class Taschenrechner extends JFrame {
  // Anfang Attribute
  private JTextField Wert1 = new JTextField();
  private JTextField Wert2 = new JTextField();
  private JButton PlusButton = new JButton();
  private JButton minusButton = new JButton();
  private JButton malButton = new JButton();
  private JButton divButton = new JButton();
  private JButton ExButton = new JButton();
  private JButton exButton1 = new JButton();
  char c;
  private JButton sinButton = new JButton();
  private JButton jButton1 = new JButton();
  private JButton EndeButton = new JButton();
  private JButton cosButton = new JButton();
  private JLabel Ausgabe = new JLabel();
  private JButton Reset = new JButton();
  private JButton tanButton = new JButton();
  private JButton Zwischenablage = new JButton();

  private JButton Hinweise = new JButton();
  private JFrame fenster;
  private int dw1;
  private int dw2;
  



  private JButton Random = new JButton();
  private JButton Notizen = new JButton();
  // Ende Attribute

  // EndeButton Attribute
  public Taschenrechner(String title) {
    // Frame-Initialisierung
    super(title);
    setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE);

    int frameWidth = 436;
    int frameHeight = 299;
    setSize(frameWidth, frameHeight);

    Dimension d = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
    int x = (d.width - getSize().width) / 2;
    int y = (d.height - getSize().height) / 2;
    setLocation(x, y);

    Container cp = getContentPane();
    cp.setLayout(null);
    // Anfang Komponenten
    Wert1.setBounds(8, 8, 185, 24);
    Wert1.setText("Wert1");
    cp.add(Wert1);
    Wert1.addFocusListener(new java.awt.event.FocusAdapter() {
  public void focusGained(java.awt.event.FocusEvent evt) {
    Wert1.setText("");

        }
});


    Wert2.setBounds(232, 8, 185, 24);
    Wert2.setText("Wert2");
    cp.add(Wert2);

Wert2.addFocusListener(new java.awt.event.FocusAdapter() {
  public void focusGained(java.awt.event.FocusEvent evt) {
    Wert2.setText("");

        }
});

    PlusButton.setBounds(8, 48, 41, 25);
    PlusButton.setText("+");
    PlusButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          PlusButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(PlusButton);
    minusButton.setBounds(64, 48, 41, 25);
    minusButton.setText("-");
    minusButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          minusButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(minusButton);
    malButton.setBounds(120, 48, 41, 25);
    malButton.setText("*");
    malButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          malButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(malButton);
    divButton.setBounds(224, 48, 65, 25);

    divButton.setText("easd");
    divButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          divButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    divButton.setEnabled(true);
    cp.add(divButton);
    ExButton.setBounds(296, 48, 49, 25);
    ExButton.setText("^x");
    ExButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          ExButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(ExButton);
    exButton1.setBounds(352, 48, 65, 25);
    exButton1.setText("1/x^");
    exButton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          exButton1_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(exButton1);
    sinButton.setBounds(208, 88, 65, 25);
    sinButton.setText("sin()");
    sinButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          sinButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(sinButton);
    jButton1.setBounds(8, 216, 113, 41);
    jButton1.setText("Übernehmen");
    jButton1.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          jButton1_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(jButton1);
    EndeButton.setBounds(296, 216, 121, 41);
    EndeButton.setText("Exit");
    EndeButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          EndeButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(EndeButton);
    // EndeButton Komponenten
    setResizable(false);
    setVisible(true);
    cosButton.setBounds(280, 88, 65, 25);
    cosButton.setText("cos()");
    cosButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          cosButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(cosButton);
    Ausgabe.setBounds(0, 144, 55, 16);
    Ausgabe.setText("Ausgabe");
    Ausgabe.setFont(new Font("MS Sans Serif", Font.PLAIN, 13));
    Ausgabe.setHorizontalAlignment(SwingConstants.CENTER);
    cp.add(Ausgabe);

    Reset.setBounds(168, 216, 113, 41);
    Reset.setText("Reset");
    Reset.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          Reset_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(Reset);
    tanButton.setBounds(352, 88, 65, 25);
    tanButton.setText("tan()");
    tanButton.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          tanButton_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(tanButton);
    Zwischenablage.setBounds(296, 184, 121, 25);
    Zwischenablage.setText("Zwischenablage");
    Zwischenablage.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
        public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
          Zwischenablage_ActionPerformed(evt);
        }
      });
    cp.add(Zwischenablage);

    Hinweise.setBounds(8, 88, 113, 25);
    Hinweise.setText("Hinweise");
    Hinweise.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        Hinweise_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(Hinweise);
    Random.setBounds(112, -32, 81, 33);
    Random.setText("Random");
    Random.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        Random_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(Random);
    Notizen.setBounds(184, 184, 97, 25);
    Notizen.setText("Notizen");
    Notizen.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
      public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        Notizen_ActionPerformed(evt);
      }
    });
    cp.add(Notizen);
    // Ende Komponenten
  }

  // Anfang Methoden
  public void PlusButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();
    String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    w1.trim();
    w2.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();
      double dw2 = Double.valueOf(w2).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + (dw2 + dw1));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void minusButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();
    String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    w1.trim();
    w2.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();
      double dw2 = Double.valueOf(w2).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + (dw1 - dw2));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void malButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();
    String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    w1.trim();
    w2.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();
      double dw2 = Double.valueOf(w2).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + (dw2 * dw1));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void divButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();
    String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    w1.trim();
    w2.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();
      double dw2 = Double.valueOf(w2).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + (dw1 / dw2));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void ExButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();
    String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    w1.trim();
    w2.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();
      double dw2 = Double.valueOf(w2).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + (Math.pow(dw1, dw2)));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void exButton1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();
    String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    w1.trim();
    w2.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();
      double dw2 = Double.valueOf(w2).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + (Math.pow(dw2, (1 / dw1))));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void sinButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();

    w1.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + Math.sin(dw1));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void jButton1_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    Wert1.setText(Ausgabe.getText());
  }

  public void EndeButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    System.exit(0);
  }

  // EndeButton Methoden
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    new Taschenrechner("Taschenrechner");
  }

  public void cosButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();

    w1.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + Math.cos(dw1));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void Reset_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    Ausgabe.setText("Ausgabe");
    Wert1.setText("");
    Wert2.setText("");
  }

  public void tanButton_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String w1 = Wert1.getText();

    w1.trim();

    try {
      double dw1 = Double.valueOf(w1).doubleValue();

      Ausgabe.setText("" + Math.tan(dw1));
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");
    }
  }

  public void Zwischenablage_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
    String a = Ausgabe.getText();
    this.copyToClipboard(a);
  }

  public void copyToClipboard(String a) {
    Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getSystemClipboard()
           .setContents(new StringSelection(a), null);
  }
  
  public void Vergrössern () {
   setSize(Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize());
  }



  public void Hinweise_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
     JFrame fenster = new JFrame("Hinweise");
fenster.pack();
fenster.setVisible(true);
//fenster.setLayout(

  }

  public void Random_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
     String w1 = Wert1.getText();
     String w2 = Wert2.getText();
    try {
      int dw1 = Integer.valueOf(w1).intValue();
      int dw2 = Integer.valueOf(w2).intValue();
      Random random = new Random();
      Integer a = random.nextInt(dw1 - dw2 + 1) + dw1;
      String b = a.toString();


    Ausgabe.setText(b);
    } catch (NumberFormatException nfe) {
      Ausgabe.setText("Keine gültige Zahl, du Idiot!");



                                                       }
  }

  public void Notiz_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {

  }

  public void Notizen_ActionPerformed(ActionEvent evt) {
        try {
      Runtime.getRuntime().exec("C:\\Programme\\UniversalLexikon2003\\Lexikon.exe"); //hier bin ich auch noch dabei
    }
    catch (Exception e)  {
      }
    }

  }

  // Ende Methoden
```

Das ist der Code für einen primitiven Taschenrechner. Ich weiß manche Klassen werden gar nicht aufgerufen ist aber noch in Entwicklung. 

Mfg

_Janosch_


----------



## SlaterB (28. Feb 2010)

gibt es einen Grund für den Aufruf
C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0_17\bin\java.exe -cfvm Taschenrechner.jar usw
?

wenn schon direkt angemeckert wird, dass mit -cfvm etwas nicht stimmt, dann musst du ja jetzt drüber nachdenken,
wieso dieser Parameter, wieso nicht ohne? tippst du das von irgeneinem Tutorial ohne eigene Meinung dazu ab?

nach
Der MEVA – blog  Blog Archive  Tomcat auf Windows
scheint -cfvm eine Option für jar.exe zu sein, um ein jar zu erstellen, 
bei java.exe dürfte das, wie die Fehlermeldung schon sagt, gegenstandslos sein

bzw. du willst wohl ein jar bauen, na dann mit jar.exe 

-----

> Ich benutze Java Editor und wenn ich auf .jar erzeugen gehe

zur Bedienung des Editors kann ich leider nix sagen


----------



## andiv (28. Feb 2010)

Ist schon n Weilchen her, dass ich den Java-Editor benutzt habe, aber da gab es einen Einstellungsdialog, bei dem man die Pfade zu java.exe, javac.exe usw. eintragen musste. Schau doch da mal nach ob da nicht irgendwo java.exe steht wo eigentlich der Pfad zu jar.exe stehen sollte.


----------



## Anfänger123 (2. Mrz 2010)

Naja vom Tutorial tippe ich es nicht ab, ist mein eigenes Wert 

---------------------------------------------------------------
es lag tatsächlich an dem jar.exe einstellen, aber ich hatte gedacht, dass der Editor dass alleine einstellt


----------

